# Visited Lodges



## Blake Bowden (Nov 11, 2008)

Which Lodges have you visited? Mines a short list but here it goes:

Gonzales Lodge No. 30 (Gonzales, TX)
Hardeman Lodge No. 179 (Luling, TX)
Prairie Lee Lodge No. 114 (Fentress, TX)
Hochiem Lodge No. 182 (Hochiem, TX) Cool Place
Mina Lodge No. 1456 (Bastrop, TX)
Fort Worth No. 148 (Fort Worth, TX) Amazing place
Lytton Springs No. 487 (Dale, TX)
Onion Creek No. 220 (Austin, TX)
Hopkinsville (Waelder, TX)

Not too bad considering I'm still a noob MM  Update your posts when you visit another Lodge.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice thread, I'll have to look up some numbers to go with names.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Nov 11, 2008)

Alamo No. 44 (San Antonio, TX)
Beeville No. 261 (Beeville, TX) (My home town, never new it was even there until after I became a Mason. Beautiful ceiling that I was told had been written about by Louis L'Amour in one of his novels)


----------



## Bro Mike (Nov 11, 2008)

I really like seeing other lodges in action.  So I have been to 

Round Rock Lodge #227, where I am a member
Norton Moses Lodge #336 in Leander
Onion Creek Lodge #220 in Austin
Burleson Lodge #649 

It is a pretty short list, but I was only raised in September, so give me some time.


----------



## Joey (Nov 11, 2008)

Onion Creek #220
Austin #12
University #1190
Mina #1456
Hopkinsville #183
Hardeman #179
Hochheim #182
Guadalupe #109
Lytton Springs #487


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 11, 2008)

by visited I assume you mean sat in lodge of... (see other post about Tag Texas


----------



## david918 (Nov 12, 2008)

I was raised in 1990 and had a job for 5yrs as a sales rep,covered most of the eastern half of Texas and instead of sitting in a bar or in my motel room I visited lodges.
Dothan#466 Dothan Alabama
Kinmundy#398 Kinmundy Illinois
Justice#449 Lake Charles La
Lake Charles#165 Lake Charles la
Peace and Harmony#478 Sulpher La
Vinton#364 Vinton La
Moss Point#202 Moss Point Miss.
Aransas Pass#1018 Aransas Pass tx
Bay City#865 Bay City Tx
Blessing#411 Blessing Tx
Rio Grande#81 Brownsville Tx
Buna#1095 Buna Tx
Carthage#521 Carthage Tx
Sam Samford#149 Center Tx
Caledonia#68 Columbus Tx
Oakwood#1444 Conroe Tx
Corpus Christi#189 Corpus Christi tx
Del Mar#1350 Corpus Christi Tx
Independence#1337 Corpus Christi
Oso Naval#1282 Corpus Christi Tx
Sunset#1388 Corpus Christi Tx
Donna#1136 Donna Tx
Eagle Lake#366 Eagle lake Tx
East Bernard#817 East Bernard Tx
Hidalgo#1036 Edinburg Tx
Edna#767 Edna Tx
Pleasant Hill#380 Field's Store Tx
Flatonia#436 Flatonia Tx
Julian Field#908 Ft Worth Tx
Harmony#6 Galveston Tx
Ganado#1055 Ganado Tx
Garrison#667 Garrison Tx
Augusta#93 Grapeland tx
Harlington#1132 Harlington Tx
Cade-Rothwell#1151 Houston Tx
East Houston#1299 Houston Tx
Gray#329 Houston Tx
Holland#1 Houston Tx
Houston#1189 Houston Tx
J.W.Chandler Daylight#1452 Houston Tx
Melrose#1294 Houston Tx
Park Place#1172 Houston Tx
Reagan#1037 Houston Tx
Ingleside#1361 Ingleside Tx
La Porte#857 La Porte Tx
Lufkin#669 Lufkin Tx
Matagorda#7 Matagorda Tx
McAllen#1110 McAllen Tx
Nederland#1368 Nederland Tx
New Braunfels#1109 New Braunfels Tx
Palacios#990 Palacios Tx
Pasadena#1155 Pasadena tx
Port Author#1264 Port Author Tx
Lavaca#36 Port Lavaca Tx
Portland#1411 Portland Tx
Rosenberg#881Rosenberg Tx
Army#1105 San Antonio Tx
Lonnie Irvin Daylight#1309 San Antonio Tx
Prospect Hill#1247 San Antonio Tx
San Juan#1173 San Juan Tx
Victoria#40 Victoria Tx
Weslaco#1212 Weslaco Tx
Yoakum#662 Yoakum Tx
Strict Observance#27 Stoney Creek Ontario Canada
Jose Marti#90 Nvo Progreso Tamaulipas Mexico

It's been fun
David Broman
Secy&Pm El Campo#918
MC Wharton#621


----------



## JTM (Nov 12, 2008)

nice list, david.

i've only been to 3.  need to get out more.

brazon union, bryan tx
adam royder, wellborn tx
mine: sull ross, college station tx.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I belong to 2 so....
Fort Worth 148 <----Parent Lodge
Lake Worth 1410 <----- Member
Oak Cliff 705 <------ Went to a Forum
Waco 92 <----- Went to a Forum
Richland Hills 1348 <----- Went to MSB
Godley 882 <------ Helped in degrees
Tabernacle 1195 <------ Helpes in degree

I guess I have a long ways to go to compete with Brother David but its a start.


----------



## ravickery03 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ohhh! I'll Play


Army Lodge #1105, San Antonio, TX <-- Mother Lodge
Perfect Union #10, San Antonio, TX <-- Affiliated Member
Randolph Lodge #1268, Schertz, TX
Mesa Lodge #68 Santa Fe, NM (Watched the EA Degree)
Mt Carmel Lodge #133 Warrenton, VA (Nice Small Town Lodge)
Naval Lodge #4, Washington D.C. <--Won't Go Back
Alexandria-Washington #22, Alexandria, VA <-- Saw FC & MM by far my favorite one to visit

I didn't visit a lodge six months after I visited Naval Lodge #4, but that is another story.


----------



## ravickery03 (Nov 12, 2008)

cmoreno85tx said:


> Alamo No. 44 (San Antonio, TX)



Yeah, I forgot that when they hold the annual meeting in the Alamo, you are sitting in Alamo Lodge.

So add that one as well.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2008)

Man I guess I shoulda kept track of where I have been, who am I kidding I am not even sure where I am going. Brother Blake is right to impress upon all of us to visist other Lodges especially rural ones, you always recieve Masters wages when you go. Kudos on the topic Brother Blake I wish I would take the time and think about the Lodges I visited but I do not see myself doing that. 
Brother Josh what about Panther City, Cooke-Peavey & Julian Field those should be at the top since you visit them every time you come to Lodge. lol


----------



## owls84 (Nov 14, 2008)

> Brother Josh what about Panther City, Cooke-Peavey & Julian Field those should be at the top since you visit them every time you come to Lodge. lol



Well Those too but I don't count them. I have never done anything in those lodges officially. With their officers and all. I could count them though just to pad the stats. Good thinking.


----------



## Nate C. (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow. I've been around some. Who can keep up?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 29, 2008)

Melrose No.1294 has a printed Pass Port book that you can inter the lodge you visit and have the officerâ€™s sign and have the seceratary have the lodge seal stamped in it. They are $5.00 and can be ordered from the lodge secretary. 
Melrose LodgeNo.1294
 P.O. Box 16925 
Houston, Texas 77222-6925


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 29, 2008)

I need to get one of those...


----------



## eagle1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

here's my list in west texas
albany 482
baird 522
moran 563
cross plains 627
abilene 559
hobah (abilene) 1394
john sayles (abilene) 1408
lawn 1230
anson 575
merkel 710
eastland 467
cisco 556
and 1 in hill country
kerrville 697


----------



## david918 (Dec 16, 2008)

Added another one to my list last night attended Morton lodge#72 in Richmond for a FC degree.Really neat Morton is one of only two lodges in the state that actually has a winding staircase for use in the degree.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 16, 2008)

*Lodges I have visited.*

Lodges I have visited. 

1.	Sul Ross 1300
2.	Brazos Union 129
3.	Norman 38 OK.
4.	Cedar Creek 300
5.	Grand Lodge, TX.
6.	Humble 979
7.	Sam B. Crawford 1418
8.	Aldine 1412
9.	Billy W. Tinsley Daylight 1458
10.	Cade-Rothwell 1151
11.	Garden Oaks 1306
12.	Holland 1
13.	Lindale Park 1347
14.	Lorenzo De Zavala 1397
15.	Melrose 1294
16.	Park Place 1172
17.	Reagan 1037
18.	Woodland 1157
19.	Galena Park 1290
20.	North Houston Moring 1360
21.	Oakwood 1444
22.	Mt Moriah 37
23.	Walter M. Pierson 1339


----------



## caeservi (Dec 16, 2008)

Eureka #371

Ridglea #1341 (as an EA observing an EA degree)

I have relatives in West Virginia and was going to visit lodges when I ever got the chance to go and see my family, but after seeing all the crap going on up there, I'll just not visit any lodges if I am ever up there, until something is permanantly decided.


----------



## Erik X (Dec 19, 2008)

Texas:
El Paso #130
Omar Bradley #1028
Fraternity #1111
Fabens #1202
Ft. Hancock #1297
John T. Bean #1333
Sunland #1344
Wallace Hughston #1393

New Mexico:
Aztec #3
Kingston #16
Jornada #70
DoÃ±a Ana #78

Kentucky:
Hiram #4

West Virginia:
Clarksburg #155

I started a new job this year and I get to travel A LOT. I can't wait to visit more out of state lodges.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 19, 2008)

Brother Vickery, I am certain that we have all visited a lodge or two that didn't quite seem to give a warm fuzzy feeling. I can honestly say that after traveling the world a couple of times, and visiting so many lodges I can't remember them all, I have encountered that bad feeling only once, many years ago. I believe that this in itsself speaks highly of our organization.
I am sorry that you did not enjoy one of your visits.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 22, 2008)

heres what I got so far:
Fidelis 1127 (mother lodge)
White Rock 347


----------



## LRG (Dec 23, 2008)

Jeez / David wins


----------



## david918 (Feb 22, 2009)

Added another one this past Monday Sugar Land #1141


----------



## caeservi (Feb 22, 2009)

Eureka #371
Ridglea #1341 (as an EA observing an EA degree)
Ft. Richardson #320
Boyd #479

I leave Monday morning for 19 days in D.C.  I plan on visiting Falls Church Lodge, Alexandria-Washington lodge (at the memorial) and Naval Lodge.  I met a brother visiting from Annapolis Lodge who invited me to come and visit, but that may be too far of a journey...we'll see


----------

